# Our English Bull Terrier!! SO happy!! (Cuteness overload)



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sooooo most of you know we've been planning on an APBT and an English Bull Terrier. Well, I am going to the Tri-state show in September so I am looking forward to meeting some good breeders and finally getting one. BUT in the mean time, this little guy will do! Haha! We haven't named him yet, still thinking of names  anyway here he is!










I am lovin the crazy ears!









Toy killing time! 
















Ooooo let me destroy the cushion!









Yes, this is the pooping face, it was the only way to get a decent picture! He is non stop moving! A total terrier! Love it!









Waiting for a treat


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG wayyyy to cute. love him congrats.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im so happy for u! Congrats on the lil rascal! I know u have been waiting patiently and doing ur research so u deserve to wallow in his cuteness. Any names that stick out more than others? I had a list and just kept crossing out the ones that didn't fit.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks! Well, we just got him yesterday so nothing is really sticking yet, but I will keep you posted  suggestings VERY welcome!! 
I figured by the time I go to the show in September, find a good breeder that is NEAR me, wait for pups, it could be a while. :/


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG Those ears!! So cute.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG sooo adorable. Those ears are so great! I also love that he wont stop moving around for you lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww!!!!!!! What an adorable baby


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! I like that color too.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Thanks! Well, we just got him yesterday so nothing is really sticking yet, but I will keep you posted  suggestings VERY welcome!!
> I figured by the time I go to the show in September, find a good breeder that is NEAR me, wait for pups, it could be a while. :/


Yeah names r fun. When I got my boy his name at the shelter was Eddie, I was not feeling it. So the BF and I went back and forth on. It Odin was on the list and the BF actually was pushing for Monsoon in a big way. I thought it was too long honestly. So we compromised and settled on Odin Monsoon Harbaugh, my last name. Lol.

But others from my list included:
Riley
Broady
Titus
Titan
Torque
Baloo (sp? Like jungle book)
Jax

More than I can remember. But he reminds me of a coworkers pit named Bronson.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

What a cutie! I luv his colors!! Congrats


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, Nadia! This pup is absolutely adorable! Thank you so much for sharing him with us and I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He looks like a *Grover *to me 

Congrats on the new pup! He is very cute!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

ooo. I like Grover! Howabout.. Snickers... Goose.... Ralphie?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

so awesome, and so cute!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooooo I like the name suggestions!!! Hmmmm...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! That face. It doesn't matter what you call him, you will never follow his name with "no". Not with that face anyways. LOL!

PS Thanks for the puppy fever.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I LOVE HIM!! So freakin cute! I was going to get one about ten years ago and I had a hard time finding a reputable breeder so I gave up. Not to mention my vet said they can have a lot of health issues so I got a cattle dog instead LOL! Did you get him in the NE area?? I still want one someday soon.....I want a few more dogs actually  Any plans for him?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I totally agree about finding a decent breeder! Especially ones that actually work them. I got him from a private breeder that my folks have known for years out back in Colorado my home state. Parents all health tested. They do lots of terrier work but no shows, and I like a pooch that can work  so he's probably no show dog, but function comes before looks! I'll post pics of his parents sometime


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> PS Thanks for the puppy fever.


You come on over to my house, our renter has a 10 week old husky pup with puppitude - will clear that right up for ya!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Adorableup:


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, flippin' adorable!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Carriana said:


> You come on over to my house, our renter has a 10 week old husky pup with puppitude - will clear that right up for ya!


LOL! puppitude.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

OMG he is UBER cute!!!!!!!!! love him, how bout naming him Howard. Congrats on the new puppy...no matter what you name him he is a cutie!!!!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

I love EBT's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing, he's really cute!


----------

